# Widebody Hardbody update



## Guest (Aug 12, 2002)

Here's a new pic of the front end, we've finished the major body work and are going to be bagging it and shaving in the R-34 tails soon.










Here's a link to the page with all the info on it and more pics
Hardbody Widebody Page


----------



## SentraRacer97 (Apr 30, 2002)

woah thats [email protected][email protected]#!#@! Hahaha pretty good


----------



## DallasFMax (Jun 23, 2002)

it would be even nicer with an SR20DET! its been done before. nice ride.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2002)

*ahhhhhhhhhhhhh*

OMG!!!!!!!! i want one, gimmie gimmie. hubhubhubhuhbhubba.
wow, i have always wanted a widebody look wow its beutiful.


----------

